# s2000 seats..



## eckomosdef33 (Jun 24, 2004)

hey i got a s13 and i was thinkin about gettin some s2000 seats for my car.. what yall think i should do?? and if you think i should get them put in, what do i need to do to install em?? thanks for answerin..


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Its funny that I saw this.. I just got a wrecked s2000 at auction the other day. If your serious about getting these seats I'll send you some pics and a price later. I'm not sure what you need to do to get them to fit yet cause the car is getting picked up tomorrow.. but I'll sell ya some


----------



## eckomosdef33 (Jun 24, 2004)

thas good looks on the seats and everything but i juss wanna kno what i have to do to put them into my 240.. and if your seats look koo and everything then i guess we can start talkin bout a price.. but i wanna kno what i gotta do to install them.. HELP ME PLEASE!!


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

why s2000 seats just wonderin?


----------



## NoNOS4u (Jun 1, 2004)

s2000 seats are pretty hot.. :thumbup: and also putting s2000 seats in a 240 isn't something everyone does so it makes his 240 stand out :fluffy: my friend was thinking of molding some s2000 tail lights on his '04 se-r


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

well that's really different, was wondering does anybody know what it takes to do somin like that, would you have to buy brackets or have custom ones made?


----------



## FLIP (May 18, 2004)

TheNose247 said:


> well that's really different, was wondering does anybody know what it takes to do somin like that, would you have to buy brackets or have custom ones made?


Your most likely gonna have to have custom brackets made, but if you buy the seats, first take the rails of the 240 seats, bolt back into the car, put some playdough where the bolts fit on the rails and place the s2000 seat onto the rails, take the seat back out and see if it would be possible to bolt the seat onto the 240 rails, you might be lucky and just have to bolt the seats onto the 240 rails somehow.

I would just have brackets made and welded onto the floor for the s2000 rails to bolt in.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

OPIUM said:


> Its funny that I saw this.. I just got a wrecked s2000 at auction the other day. If your serious about getting these seats I'll send you some pics and a price later. I'm not sure what you need to do to get them to fit yet cause the car is getting picked up tomorrow.. but I'll sell ya some



haha I forgot about this... but here are the pics of those S2k seats. $1000.










PM me if interested


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

my friend has a s2k and i really like those seats. for being stock, they hold you pretty tight around those corners  i think they would look a little funky in 240's though


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

hey ope, just curious.....why did u purchase the s2k?


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

AjRaCeR805 said:


> hey ope, just curious.....why did u purchase the s2k?


he's gonna drop a c32 engine in there 

jk.. opi, why did you buy the s2k??


----------



## 200sxOwner (Jul 1, 2004)

NoNOS4u said:


> s2000 seats are pretty hot.. :thumbup: and also putting s2000 seats in a 240 isn't something everyone does so it makes his 240 stand out :fluffy: my friend was thinking of molding some s2000 tail lights on his '04 se-r


vspec 2 nur seat<---one day, just one day.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

^^^^ those cost like 3grand PER seat.. if you had that much money to spend on seats, you're probably rich enough to buy the damn car


----------



## NoNOS4u (Jun 1, 2004)

Wow, you must be packing some serious cash to just buy an s2k like that..
I had enuff trouble coming up with the 2.5 i needed for my 240!
s2k's are wicked fast for a soft top... :fluffy: they run mid 14's stock i think?


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

NoNOS4u said:


> Wow, you must be packing some serious cash to just buy an s2k like that..
> I had enuff trouble coming up with the 2.5 i needed for my 240!
> s2k's are wicked fast for a soft top... :fluffy: they run mid 14's stock i think?



LMAO! hahahaa I didn't buy it. My boss did, and only to part it out. It's been rolled a few times hahaha. But powertrain/drivetrain etc is clean. Only 12k miles on it hahaha.. someone couldn't drive! hahahaha. But yeah, those seats are $1500 a piece new.


----------



## NoNOS4u (Jun 1, 2004)

ouch... what an idiot! if i bought a 40thousand dollar car, one thing's for sure.
i wouldnt be driving that thing like a maniac... it takes alot to roll over a sports car like the s2k...O_O..the hell did he do? did he try to be like the Dukes of Hazard or something? :fluffy: those seats will look sweet in your 240 :thumbup:


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

hahaha....a couple years ago i went to a car show near me and they had an oval track that they were running cars on, two at a time. it was pretty lame, but this old guy in his 60's had an S2000 with a Mugen exhaust and 17's on it. the guy was by himself and he oversteered around the first corner and decided to stomp on the gas to regain control, but ended up going the opposite way and went backwards into the cement wall. stupid old man. it was quite funny tho. he had the car towed to a road nearby, and called the insurance company, and they paid for it. lucky asshole. that car was fucked tho. the entire drivers side panels needed to be replaced, as well as the front and rear suspension parts, and the entire rear end.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

ouch.. i like s2k's.. they're friggin fun. if i had money, i'd probably buy one


----------



## 200sxOwner (Jul 1, 2004)

how would you know if they are fun?


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

200sxOwner said:


> how would you know if they are fun?





vsp3c said:


> my friend has a s2k and i really like those seats. for being stock, they hold you pretty tight around those corners  i think they would look a little funky in 240's though


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

spirit R buckets


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

one of my friends just traded in his eclipse gst for an s2000. pretty sweet. anything with an "engine start" button is just fucking cool


----------



## 200sxOwner (Jul 1, 2004)

hahahahah does he have his license yet?


----------

